# tarpon guide



## garyjerome (May 17, 2011)

could one of ya fine fishermen out there recommend a trapon guide:fishy: to me.it is on my bucket list and sure would like to go this year.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

http://captlowtide.com/

or

http://www.galvestoncharters.com/

or

http://www.jamiepinter.com/


----------



## garyjerome (May 17, 2011)

thank ya marc


----------



## Tx Swamp Sniper (Jan 9, 2011)

Captain James Plagg Silver king adventures and Captain Mike Williams Texas tarpon guides


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

X-2 Captain James Plaag w/Silver King Adventures


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

plaag fo sho


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Here we go AGAIN!!! I suggest that if recommendations are going to be made, why don't yall PM the guy. Just a suggestion.


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

Scott said:


> Here we go AGAIN!!! I suggest that if recommendations are going to be made, why don't yall PM the guy. Just a suggestion.


Lighten up Francis........


----------



## bbl58 (Jan 25, 2007)

are there any guides that use artificial only,


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Scott said:


> Here we go AGAIN!!! I suggest that if recommendations are going to be made, why don't yall PM the guy. Just a suggestion.


Because PM's are private and not searchable. I know that when I get a guide recommendation, I search the web for reviews and feedback. Open message boards will show in the results.

Also, PMs are not searchable from within the message boards. So posting recommendations allows for much better access for the user.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Coconut Groves said:


> Because PM's are private and not searchable. I know that when I get a guide recommendation, I search the web for reviews and feedback. Open message boards will show in the results.
> 
> Also, PMs are not searchable from within the message boards. So posting recommendations allows for much better access for the user.


We go through this every year and somebody comes on this board, asks this question and opens up an avenue for people to slam one guide or the other. Some of these threads have had to be deleted in the past because they have gotten so bad. It always happens about this time of year. If you are serious about getting you personal recommendation for your benefit, there is nothing wrong with people PM'ing you their opinions and thoughts. You can get what you need that way.


----------



## sirtimo (Jan 6, 2011)

Jamie Pinter hands down


----------



## Safari6 (Jan 24, 2012)

Does any one know what are those soft lures they use here in Texas when they troll for tarpon? I have seen guys trolling in the Texas coast but can't tell what they are.

Thanks for any help


----------

